# 24/7 Takedown Lever Broke Anyone Ever Have This Happen?



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I was out shooting today and put about 150 rounds downrange with my 24/7. I love the way it shoots and I really like its safety features and grip as well. I was shooting nice 3" groups at 10 yards and 4" groups at 15 yards. All of the groups were left of bullseye about 2". I looked at the front sight and it was off center just a tad so I took the gun to the deal who sold it to me. When he went to take the slide off, there was no takedown lever. the pin was still in but the lever was gone. He said he never saw that one before and he's the type of guy who's seen everything. ANYONE HAD THIS HAPPEN BEFORE WITH A 24/7 OR OTHER GUN? The last time I touched the takedown lever was during an early December cleaning. The gun has been sent off to Taurus. We'll see what happens.


----------



## J_B (Jul 6, 2007)

Haven't seen this before, I will keep watching mine though. :smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't know much about that pistol but it don't sound like something I'd want to happen to one of mine. Guess you'll be looking for replacement parts.


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

Dsig1, What caliber are you shooting?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Bigpoppy said:


> Dsig1, What caliber are you shooting?


It's a 24/7 Pro .40


----------

